# Asrock 970 Extreme 4 und Overclocking



## ubuntu1967 (10. Juli 2013)

Wenn es um meine Person, also auch Technik geht, als Mensch brauche ich kein Overclocking. Ob es den Technikverschleiss angeht, zeigt sich in der Zukunft. Der Garantie verlust für die Hardware kenne ich>>>Motherboard Manual.
Ich mache lieber undervolting, bis ich mir eine Grenze setzte an der ich schluss mache.
Es gibt Tools z.B MSI Afterburner, meine Grafikkarte ist eine passive XFX HD 6450 2 Gigabyte, die ist lautlos, reicht für surfen und office.,Spielen tue relativ wenig, damit hatte ich Probleme
Ich darf mich anpreisen als Halbgott Glutsteinmagier der Stufe 100, und so bin ich stolz geschwellter Brust, allerdings spielte ich die leichteste Spielstufe die es gibt, so überkommt es mir, das die Taschenlampe brennt. Den englishen Begriff für Taschenlampe lasse ich kategorisch weg.
Zurück zur Hardware Diskussion, eine Taschenlampe zur Hardware Montage (Overclocking) sollte man haben, manchmal fliegen Metallteile wie Schrauben, Slotblenden (Federteile) durch den Rechner und können üble Kurzschlüsse verursachen. Durch eine Taschenlampe die funktioniert wird der Kontrast im Gehäuse verbessert, und die Sichbarkeit allen übels gefunden.

Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck die Systemuhr tickt nicht richtig. Plötzlich habe ich 2 Stunden Zeitverlust. Meinen Thread habe ich um 16 Uhr 42 hier eingestellt. Und die Systemuhr zeigt 14 Uhr 42 an( auf der folgenden Internetseite PCGH-Sprechstunde )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  der rote Pfeil ( unten links) sol...nn von 2 Stunden, das nenne ich overclocking.


----------



## mlbcharly (10. Juli 2013)

Ja, heute ist es ziemlich warm...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Juli 2013)

Die Forenuhr ist korrekt auf WEZ +1:00 inklusive aktivierter Sommerzeit eingestellt. Ich habe aber die Sommerzeit-Korrektur für deinen Account gerade geändert - sollte jetzt keine Probleme mehr geben (und hat mit dem Thema der Sprechstunde auch nichts zu tun).


----------

